# Unknown "Yellow Piranha"



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

My local LFS has a 4" yellow piranha. I asked about it, and she told me it was not a ternetzi or even a pygo, but rather a Spilo. I think I really want it, but I don't know what it is. I am hoping it's a Gold Piranha. Its very silver and has a yellow belly. There is a tinge of purple on its back - could it be a purple spilo? If it is a purple spilo, could it get darker and more purple? Is $69 can a good deal? I think I will buy it and take some pics to show. Any recommendations?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

does it look like this?

If so then its a spilo/maculatus


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

prob a spilo, purple color tint is common among spilos.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. it looks almost exactly like that pic.
so its prolly not a purple spilo then?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

you said it hass purple and this pic doesn't have purple to it.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

the one in big als is very very subtle. more like a purpleish sheen. I might just be seeing things. I don't think it matters much tho, as it still looks cool nonetheless.

but since they don't really know much about this piranha I suppose if I buy him, someone might be able to identify what kind it is here on P-Fury?

thanx for all the info eh


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> kouma Posted on Feb 12 2004, 06:19 PM
> does it look like this?
> 
> If so then its a spilo/maculatus


The fish photo above is representative of S. maculatus. Some pet stores still refer to it as spilo. I think in time this will change and the Jegu sci name of maculatus will be accepted by all for this species.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Think they will mix well with RBP's? Can they share a tank with any other Piranhas?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

no, i tried mine with rbps and they almost killed them. Btw 69.99 is an okay price, thats how much bigals in hamilton sell them for, well almost hey are 64.99.


----------



## J-Stun (Feb 9, 2004)

0yt


----------

